# Humping the blanket



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Bing humps the blanket while padding at it :yikes: 
Ive never had a cat do this, has anyone else? At first i thought he was spraying, picked him up and his lipstick was out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol: sorry i cant type now, laughing so much.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> :lol::lol::lol: sorry i cant type now, laughing so much.


:ciappa:
Have you stopped yet? :lol:
Have you had a male neutered cat do this  :yesnod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Never had a neuter do this no


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn, i was hoping you had...:lol:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you sure he's a cat? . Sounds more like Dog behaviour to me


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:lol: My Cuddlepuss used to do it all the time, every single day  he particularly like to hump my dressing gown ......whilst I was wearing it !!  :lol:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

One of my neuter boys, who is now 13, used to try to hump my leg (which my OH thought was hilarious!) for about 7 or 8 months AFTER he was neutered but he did stop eventually. Perhaps Bing is just so happy to be in a loving home it's his way of showing it?!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Are you sure he's a cat? . Sounds more like Dog behaviour to me


He is deffo a cat, a gorgeous one too 








:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> :lol: My Cuddlepuss used to do it all the time, every single day  he particularly like to hump my dressing gown ......whilst I was wearing it !!  :lol:


LOL, they are funny


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> One of my neuter boys, who is now 13, used to try to hump my leg (which my OH thought was hilarious!) for about 7 or 8 months AFTER he was neutered but he did stop eventually. Perhaps Bing is just so happy to be in a loving home it's his way of showing it?!


Oh dear.. :lol:
Do you know if they were neutered as kittens?
Joey sprays in the garden, thank god he hasnt done it in the house..yet


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, my stud boy absolutely will not hump before he's had a good paddling, purring, biscuit making session with me. Only then does he get loved up enough to try it on with a girl! Even caught him making puddings on the vetbed mid hump attempt the other day. They're all bloomin mad!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> He is deffo a cat, a gorgeous one too
> 
> View attachment 114859
> 
> :001_wub: :001_wub:


He is Gorgeous! Xxx (not in the least bit dog looking)


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my stud boy absolutely will not hump before he's had a good paddling, purring, biscuit making session with me. Only then does he get loved up enough to try it on with a girl! Even caught him making puddings on the vetbed mid hump attempt the other day. They're all bloomin mad!


Oh Carly that made me laugh.
Bless him


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> He is Gorgeous! Xxx (not in the least bit dog looking)


Aww thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Typical that a neuter gets the job done better than an entire boy that you actually want to mate!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

sharonchilds said:


> Bing humps the blanket while padding at it :yikes:
> Ive never had a cat do this, has anyone else? At first i thought he was spraying, picked him up and his lipstick was out


I've had a stud boy do this but only on a certain blanket, never on any others. Literally as soon as his paws touched the blanket, his eyes would go vacant and he'd start humping ... to the point of ejaculation  I had to remove the blanket in the end to stop him :nono:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Ruxpin does this! 
Used to do it on his cat bed but stopped doing it there and it's usually at 4am when he jumps on the bed. We have a fleece blanket on the end of the bed which he seems to like! A bit too much! I'm hoping he'll grow out of it eventually!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> I've had a stud boy do this but only on a certain blanket, never on any others. Literally as soon as his paws touched the blanket, his eyes would go vacant and he'd start humping ... to the point of ejaculation  I had to remove the blanket in the end to stop him :nono:


I've tried removing the blanket but he does it to the duvet so it must be his comfy place!


----------



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

Caught Slinky humping the sheepskin rug this morning, lots of kneeling and hip action going on! I was shocked I must say, even though I know it's been love at first sight for him and the rug.

He has been neutered (September 2012) so maybe he thinks its spring and has a few urges?! 

I take it its nothing to worry about as certainly never had a cat do this before...well, they've all been much older, never had such a youngster before


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd not worry about it at all. Be glad it's the rug and not you! Wish someone would teach my Tango to love a sheepskin!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'd not worry about it at all. Be glad it's the rug and not you! Wish someone would teach my Tango to love a sheepskin!


I thought it was loving your girls with a little more - er - 'accuracy' that you wanted someone to teach him *giggles*

Every now and again I find my Charlie-girl having a good snuggle-kneading, paw scrunch and purr session with the sheepskin rug in my bedroom - anyone know what spayed girls get out of this kind of behaviour?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, purring kneading etc is just a comfort thing. She's doing it because it reminds her of being with mummy. I've caught mine at this too, especially Apache.

And yep, more accuracy would be great, although he did sort himself out a bit with Gabby, very briefly mind you. 12 hours to the dot he worked like a stallion, then went back to dozey "Hmmmm, whatcha sposed ta do here again?"


----------

